# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Sequel, chatbots platform, Kiwi, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Kiwi, Inc.

youtube.com/channel/UCxG6DmmR6W5HxuXxoTM8_hQ

facebook.com/OnSequel

twitter.com/OnSequel

----------


## Airicist

Sequel | Build your bots

Jun 2, 2016




> Create media and entertainment bots without writing code to engage the 3B+ users on messaging apps. Easy to use drag-and-drop authoring and publishing tools with rich media capabilities. 
> 
> Functionalities featured here:
> - Build rich conversations in an easy to use interface
> - Use Natural Language Processing to add interactivity
> - Use native messengers UI buttons as fallbacks on user choices
> - Integrate any web service with easy to use API nodes
> - Test web service calls in the platform
> - Build complex flows with an easy visual interface
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Chatbots Are Finding A Voice"

by Steven Wong
December 26, 2016

----------

